
Developer unwilling to share solution of bugfix (issue tracker) - pearjuice
https://github.com/magento/magento2/issues/8554#issuecomment-302355958
======
webaholic
I am not sure why the developer who has the patch is not able to contribute it
back. He first says that he is under NDA, then goes on to say that he wants
the community to learn or become better at fixing bugs?

Oh well, you come across all kinds of people when you are working on OSS. They
have their own motivations for their actions. We just hope that someone who is
able to fix it will come along and do it.

